

58 Cognitive Biases That Screw Up Everything We Do - ra00l
http://www.businessinsider.com/cognitive-biases-2014-6#affect-heuristic-1

======
timrosenblatt
Good link, but it's a 58-page slideshow.

Check out
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqzcCfUglws](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqzcCfUglws)
for a slightly more applied explanation.

~~~
timrosenblatt
Also if you'd rather read it:
[http://www.rbcpa.com/Mungerspeech_june_95.pdf](http://www.rbcpa.com/Mungerspeech_june_95.pdf)

------
Tsutsukakushi
Fucking shitty slideshow. Do people really click trough them? Personally I
close page right away if I see that the infromation was willingly separated
into many pages/slides.

